# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  REEFFORUM com a nossa selecção

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Durante este periodo de Mundial, O nosso logo irá permanecer identificado com a nossa bandeira até ao ultimo jogo da final do campeonato do mundo, onde iremos ser consagrados de campeões mundiais.

Força Portugal

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá companheiros de RF
> 
> Durante este periodo de Mundial, O nosso logo irá permanecer identificado com a nossa bandeira até ao ultimo jogo da final do campeonato do mundo, onde iremos ser consagrados de campeões mundiais.
> 
> Força Portugal


Olá Juca,
assim é que é, confiante na vitória  :Vitoria:  ...eheheh

*FORÇA* *PORTUGAL*

----------


## António Pista

Vou deixar-vos um apelo para que até amanhã à hora do jogo consigamos ter o hino nacional completo, cada um compõe um verso e vou começar eu!
Espero que esta pequena força, empurre a selecção para até à vitória na Final!!

Heróis do Mar, Nobre Povo...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Nação valente...imortal

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Levantai, hoje de novo...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

O esplendor de Portugal!

----------


## Filipe Simões

Entre as brumas da memória

----------


## Nuno Martins

Ó Pátria, sente-se a voz

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Dos teus egrégios avós

----------


## Manuel Faria

que hão-de guiar-te à vitória

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Às armas, às armas.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Às armas... às armas!!!

----------


## Manuel Faria

pessoal

desculpem o erro: Não é hão-de mas sim há-de levar.te à vitória.
obrigado Zé pela correção em Mp

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Então?? Ninguém continua???? 

Continuo eu... 

Sobre a terra e sobre o mar...  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Às armas, às armas!

----------


## Duarte Alves

Pela Pátria lutar

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

...Contra os canhões, marchar, marchaaaaarrrr!.... e marcar... Foooooooorrrrrçççaaaaaaa  :Vitoria:   PORTUGAL!!!! :Vitoria:   PORTUGALLL   :Vitoria:  PORTUGALLLL  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Para que fique assente ANGOLA 0 - PORTUGAL 1

GANHAMOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:

----------


## Duarte Alves

> Para que fique assente ANGOLA 0 - PORTUGAL 1
> 
> GANHAMOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Apesar de achar que jogamos mal ,mas o que intressa e ganhar :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria: 

Deixo aqui o hino inteiro 


Heróis do mar, nobre povo, 
Nação valente e imortal 
Levantai hoje de novo 
O esplendor de Portugal! 
Entre as brumas da memória, 
Ó Pátria, sente-se a voz 
Dos teus egrégios avós 
Que há-de guiar-te à vitória! 
Às armas, às armas! 
Sobre a terra, sobre o mar, 
Às armas, às armas! 
Pela Pátria lutar 
Contra os canhões marchar, marchar! 

Desfralda a invicta Bandeira, 
À luz viva do teu céu! 
Brade a Europa à terra inteira: 
Portugal não pereceu 
Beija o teu solo jucundo 
O oceano, a rugir de amor, 
E o teu Braço vencedor 
Deu mundos novos ao mundo! 
Às armas, às armas! 
Sobre a terra, sobre o mar, 
Às armas, às armas! 
Pela Pátria lutar 
Contra os canhões marchar, marchar! 

Saudai o Sol que desponta 
Sobre um ridente porvir; 
Seja o eco de uma afronta 
O sinal de ressurgir. 
Raios dessa aurora forte 
São como beijos de mãe, 
Que nos guardam, nos sustêm, 
Contra as injúrias da sorte. 
Às armas, às armas! 
Sobre a terra, sobre o mar, 
Às armas, às armas! 
Pela Pátria lutar 
Contra os canhões marchar, marchar!

----------


## João Magano

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :bompost:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

... e não deve parar! Lanço o repto para o apoio no segundo jogo... Vamos lá Portugal!!!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Estou de corpo e alma com a nossa selecção.

Espero que consigamos vencer o Irão, para não termos de andar sobressaltados no ultimo jogo do grupo.

FORÇA PORTUGAL

 :bompost:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... Vamos lá apoiar Portugal no Jogo contra o Irão...

Vamos lá outra vez, mas desta em menos de uma hora... 

Heróis do Mar,Nobre Povo..

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Nação Valente e imortal...

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Levantai hoje de novo....

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

O explendor de Portugal!!...
Entre as brumas da memória Oh pátria
Sente-se a Voz
Dos teus igrégios avós
Que hão-de levar-te à vitória...




PS:Vim cá dar o ultimo desejo de boa sorte a esta cambada de tuguinhas! :yb624:  

Vamos lá Portugal!!!

E acabem lá o hino antes de começar o jogo... :SbSalut:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Às armas, às armas! 
Sobre a terra, sobre o mar, 
Às armas, às armas! 
Pela Pátria lutar 
Contra os canhões marchar, marchar!!!


Não foi antes de começar, mas foi antes de ACABAR!!! 

Que a força esteja convosco!!!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Mais um!!!

Irão 0 - Portugal 2

Força PT

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Grande portugalinho! :Coradoeolhos:  
Agora só falta a sova nos mexicanos para por as nossas panteras negras nos oitavos de final igualmente! :SbBienvenu1:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Viva o Figo sem ele o que seria de Portugal  :Palmas:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Viva o Figo sem ele o que seria de Portugal


VIVAM TODOS!!! Sem eles, Portugal, não teria rejubilado por dois momentos mágicos... E não faria sonhar tanta e boa gente!!!

----------


## Rui Russo

Ainda bem que o futebol nos faz sonhar com um país melhor, um país em que possamos competir com o resto da Europa em preços (de tudo) e salários.

Força PORTUGAL

Um abraço,

Rui Russo

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

E viva Portugal!!!!!!


Mas o *BRASIL* é o meu favorito.

Quem sabe se encontrarmos na final!!!! :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Olá companheiros de RF
> 
> Durante este periodo de Mundial, O nosso logo irá permanecer identificado com a nossa bandeira até ao ultimo jogo da final do campeonato do mundo, onde iremos ser consagrados de campeões mundiais.
> 
> Força Portugal




Parece que ficava mais bonito com a bandeira.Não pode continuar?

----------


## Rui Damião

A unica que me deixou triste foi a atitude daqueles que queriam a isençao do irs do valor do premio

----------


## Rui Damião

Viva Portugal

----------

